# How NOT to Build Wooden Furniture



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Joshua Farnsworth posted a great blog post and video about how NOT to build wooden furniture. The content mostly has to do with joinery. It's neat to see his kids helping him deconstruct and reclaim the solid wood from the project.

http://woodandshop.com/how-not-to-build-wooden-furniture/


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

This is great since it looks like some of my wood work, and I am not kidding. Scary ehh!


----------

